# 1957 ford 640



## 1957ford640 (Oct 12, 2010)

my clutch would not ingage I was told after it sat with out use it would freeze up
and I was advised to just throw it into gear and drive around and it would break free in a short time well I did this but it did not break free so I tried to pull it out of gear and it got stuck between gears I think anyone have any idea how to get it into nuetral again?
Help please


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I assume that this is a standard gear transmission? The clutch needs to disengage all the way first I think. Is it a mechanical clutch? You might try popping the top of the tranny off with the shifter and try to slide it entirely out of gear.


----------

